# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  platnene pelene i šivalice

## leony

haloo drage moje, evo i mene malopa da vas prvo pozdravim i predstavim. nova sam na forumu i uskoro očekujem svoga prvog anđela LEONU. Termin mi je 1,3,2009 ako se mala ne požuri kako to zna biti.  no mene zanimaju  tete koje šivaju pelenice, ja sam si uzela za početak od nature i rodine su mi jako lijepe samo da se kopčaju na drukere a ne na čičak bile bi još bolje i već bi bile u ormaru. nego da ja pređem na stvar koja me zanima. čula sam da u sisku ima jedna teta šivalica željka pa bi me zanimalo ako tko zna za nju i bilo kakav kontakt da mi javi.

----------


## pomikaki

Dobrodošla!

Na rodinom forumu ne smiju se reklamirati šivalice, ali možeš pogledati ovdje gdje je to legalno:
http://www.superbaby.org/forum/viewf...2825449329c842

----------

